# Urgent appeal - risk of pts - hampshire



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

Time is running out for this little lady. Please see appeal below.

BINDE NEEDS A VERY SPECIAL HOME
Urgent, special home required for Binde who is being rehomed from Hampshire and her story is very sad. She shows all the classic signs of traumatic events happening in her life - she is about 6 years old. She has lost most of her trust in humans and other animals and reacts out of fear. She can be very loving one minute and lashes out the next i.e. the minute her trust goes. 
The ideal forever home is an experienced cat owner with no other cats and no children - someone who will understand and care for her, but at the same time give her own space, and in time she will come round. This would preferably have to be someone experienced with traumatised cats. Binde is a sweet, cat part of the time, and deserves a chance, otherwise her future at present does not look good. Please call me if you can offer her a chance in life. We have until the end of April, Im afraid and then a hard decision will have to be enforced, hence this appeal. Please help before it is too late for this beautiful adorable cat. 
She can be rehomed anywhere throughout the country within reason - we so desperately want to find her the right home, and will travel to do that. If she goes into a sanctuary I will also continue to work with the sanctuary to rehome her and so far I have had a 100% success rate.
Please call me Deborah Bell on 07760 128 595.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

I asked Truman to come on here as there are some really amazing people and I hope someone can help.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to help but could only offer a temp home as I do have other cats of my own but can easily separate and work with this cat behaviour wise as I have many years experience especially with nervous/feral cats.


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

Happy to report this is now sorted. She has been accepted by a sanctuary local to her.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

This is brilliant news so pleased after all your hard work that she has a place of safety. 
A big thank you catcoonz, I may be a newbie but as always there you are up first to help :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just goes to show I have no life outside the world of cats, nothing gives me greater pleasure than to spend months of hard work helping cats. 

The last rescue adult I had in my care took me just over a year to socialise and gain his trust, he is now so happy with his new family, makes it very rewarding even if I was sat all day reading to him.

Glad this girl is sorted and I hope she goes on to have a happy, loving family that she deserves.


----------

